# other family members are thin fans



## FAbrony (Apr 4, 2013)

i live in a family where everyone else in it are vegan thin obsessors. What do you wall think i should do, i have my own way of handling it, but id like outside opinion


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure what you are asking. Do you want advice for talking to them about your preferences? Do you want advice on how to introduce them to a larger partner? The only advice in general I can give is that it isn't any of their business what you find attractive and you have no reason to discuss it with them. In the same way that you wouldn't feel a need to explain a preference for blondes or liking long legs or something. Personally I have never told my family that I like bigger partners but I suppose they are aware as my partner is a BHM. It isn't something that you have to share with anybody other than your partner.


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 5, 2013)

im not realy sure what i was asking, it was more of a just me wanting to talk about whats going on around me, im not realy sure though... jees sorry im so confusing


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 5, 2013)

It IS confusing, for a lot of us. I grew up in Switzerland where at the time virtually no one was fat, and I certainly didn't see any girls who looked nearly like what I desired and wanted. So where did it come from? Why was I 100% oriented towards fat women when there weren't any? It's just one of life's mysteries. 

So what do you do? Not sure. It depends. Making it a big issue is sort of useless because you won't convince them and they won't convince you. So in your shoes, I'd just go my own way, explore my own world, and chase my own dreams. Because in the long run, that's the only way you'll ever truly find yourself.


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 5, 2013)

for me i realized i was an FA through deviant art in a random art search in freshman year high school, part of the reason i've never been open about it before now is i was very very sheltered growing up. Im only now starting to meet and see a greater viraty of people and opinons, so im really not sure how to respond to it all you know?


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2013)

I dont think you should _do_ anything other than live your life the way you want to live it, and respond to any enquiries regarding your lifestyle truthfully, as they arise. I don't think you need to explain your preferences to anyone. Just live your life and people will work things out for themselves....or they won't care one way or the other....or they'll ask you about it, and then you can have a discussion.


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 9, 2013)

sorry for taking so long to respond, i could have sworn id said something. thanks for all the great advice ^^


----------



## drew_edwards (Apr 9, 2013)

That's your family. Your tastes are independent of them. If they're respectful of you, it should not be a problem.


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 10, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> I dont think you should _do_ anything other than live your life the way you want to live it, and respond to any enquiries regarding your lifestyle truthfully, as they arise. I don't think you need to explain your preferences to anyone. Just live your life and people will work things out for themselves....or they won't care one way or the other....or they'll ask you about it, and then you can have a discussion.



Completely agree, my own life is a perfect example of that, I just lived my life. My mum has gone to weight watchers & calorie counted etc and, when I was a teen, whenever we walked or drove past a ssbbw my mum would say "wow look at the size of her" :doh:

I think my family know as I was caught looking at images of bbws twice, which I said I found on a joke site (awesome cover up lol), and the 3 women my family knew about are all 350lbs+. Gingembre's last sentence sums its up, they've met my fiancé and they haven't said anything to me other then my mum saying every now & then that she should lose some weight for her health. Again, it's your life and it's your partner's life too


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 10, 2013)

yea, ive started to realise it should be my choice through my depresion recovory that is still in progress (any my partners choice once i have one)


----------



## jakub (Apr 11, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> i live in a family where everyone else in it are vegan thin obsessors. What do you wall think i should do, i have my own way of handling it, but id like outside opinion



Being vegan has nothing to do with being thin or thin obsessed


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 11, 2013)

i just brought up the vegan fact cause my mom has forced me onto the diet, no other reason


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 11, 2013)

Assuming you're over 18, because you're on this site, I think you should stop letting your mom force you into doing things...


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 11, 2013)

i dont have much choice cause im living at home on their charaty, and wont be able to make money for a good few more months (im 20)


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 13, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> i dont have much choice cause im living at home on their charaty, and wont be able to make money for a good few more months (im 20)




So there's a no fat chicks rule in your house?


Burn it down.


----------



## love handles (Apr 13, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> It IS confusing, for a lot of us. I grew up in Switzerland where at the time virtually no one was fat, and I certainly didn't see any girls who looked nearly like what I desired and wanted. So where did it come from? Why was I 100% oriented towards fat women when there weren't any? It's just one of life's mysteries.
> 
> So what do you do? Not sure. It depends. Making it a big issue is sort of useless because you won't convince them and they won't convince you. So in your shoes, I'd just go my own way, explore my own world, and chase my own dreams. Because in the long run, that's the only way you'll ever truly find yourself.



This was the same for me growing up in Sweden no women were big until they got to be older then it was acceptable. (or so it seemed) I have always liked big women but I think it is becauase i am a sub too so like people who are more than me. If that makes sense. I think this sub side came first and then my love of big women. 
There was an American woman visiting my hometown and we slept togehter. In the morning my friends laughed at me and said mean things about her pants. I lost my friend but gained a new love of big women. :happy:
I agree you have to be yourself. what is the point of pretending. If you like something sometimes its best not to psycho analyse it! Just go with it and be happy.


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 13, 2013)

lol :3 wow i never new messages had to be at least 10 characters


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2013)

Brony -- my personal opinion is that you should put a relationship out of your mind for a little while, while you focus on you, and getting yourself into a better place. When you are happier in your life and more secure in who you are, your odds of having a happy, successful, relationship go way up. 

Basically, hold that out as a motivation and reward--"do I have my crap together yet? No, not quite there....OK, let's deal with these final issues so that I'm ready for a happy, healthy, relationship."

That said, in the process of getting yourself into a better place, things can happen, you could meet someone amazing, so who knows how things should play out. But I wouldn't pursue one until you are feeling more enabled and in control in your life.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 21, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> i live in a family where everyone else in it are vegan thin obsessors. What do you wall think i should do, i have my own way of handling it, but id like outside opinion


As an FA you have to do not only with comments from your family.
What about comments from your friends, colleagues, ect? How will you react when ppl gaze at your fat wife? When your fat wife doesn't fit in the armchair in restaurant, what must be done? This list is endless.
If you want to learn to swim jump in the water.


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 22, 2013)

thank you for all the great advice everyone, i realy apriate it ^^


----------



## mbruback (Apr 24, 2013)

Think this may be the most common issue for FA's and gainers. Might be why so many students gain weight their Freshman year. Once away from the family and left to your own devices your true inner self comes out. YOu have freedom for the first time and an excuse to gain. If people were more accepting, non-judgmental, weight gain would not be such a turn on for most feedees because there would not be that element of being naughty or going against the grain because it would just be accepted... like any other part of ones routine or lifestyle. We all love to eat, if you eat a lot you will have to work out more or gain weight. Pretty acceptable to me! 

Be yourself so whatever selfish people are thinking backfires... because they will ask at some point, why is that FAT person so happy. We reep what we sow... and we all like to eat cake


----------



## FAbrony (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks for the support everyone, ive come up with a minor stratgie to get around my parents, bascily whenever they allow me to make my own meals, i eat way more then they would make for me


----------

